# Obi Wan



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He was looking sharp today!


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes he was! He is beautiful.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

D*mn, Holly, Obi Wan looks so Kenobi, ya knowbi? Seriously, he looks killer


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww he's such a good looking boy! He's got buns of steel lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love Obi!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

can i have him?! lol jk. i love your dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Thanx for all the complements guys!

Obi was lucky enough to meet his new owner today  I was not really looking to place him, but things took place and I met a perfect buddy for him. He is now enjoying 6 acres and being an only dog to a young man who has all the time in the world for him.

This fellow had been looking for some time for the right dog, and we happened to come across each other and things just worked out so I gave him Obi. I was going to do some things with Obi, but I can't deny him such a great opportunity in a pet home that focuses just on him. He would have been so great for some OB, but he is a rather driveless dog.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Lol Thanx for all the complements guys!
> 
> Obi was lucky enough to meet his new owner today  I was not really looking to place him, but things took place and I met a perfect buddy for him. He is now enjoying 6 acres and being an only dog to a young man who has all the time in the world for him.
> 
> This fellow had been looking for some time for the right dog, and we happened to come across each other and things just worked out so I gave him Obi. I was going to do some things with Obi, but I can't deny him such a great opportunity in a pet home that focuses just on him. He would have been so great for some OB, but he is a rather driveless dog.


Holly, you are really doing some good things for the breed! I don't think I could have given him up, but that's what you do And, although he may be driveless, the Force does run thru him very strongly


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Sheesh... what a beautiful dog!! Love his coloring!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He's looking GOOD Holly!!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's a pretty boy. Glad to see he has a good home.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Obi is so handsome glad he got a good home Holly !


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats awesome to hear Holly  So happy for you and him that he gets an amazing home and loved all the time  Your such a good person for this breed


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks awesome and how lucky for the young man who is getting to take him home. Bet they both will be extremely happy. I don't know if
i have ever told you but you and your dog just seem Great.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanc guys! I love these dogs and I am really glad to see one of my babies get the home they deserve.


Just for anyone reading that doesn't know about Obi he is a dog I produced that sadly due to divorce had to be returned to me. 

I don't want anyone to be skimming thru and seeing I just got a new dog and thinking I got rid of this one because I got something new.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think anyone would think that of you Holly your too awesome to do something like that  Your a really good person


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> I don't think anyone would think that of you Holly your too awesome to do something like that  Your a really good person


Ha  I was just thinking of people that are new to the forum. I know thats what I would think if I saw it a didn't know the whole story lol.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I follow your pics on photobucket so i got a sneek peak at the new pick of him and he is stunning!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know I see you stalking me!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She see's all her stalkers. (keeps following Holly around)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She stalks me too see! I stalk people muhahahaha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol i like your doggies!and its fun to stalk!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Can I stalk someone too?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can stalk us! We love the company


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I kinda knew that................because I've been stalking you


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWE adorable!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> I kinda knew that................because I've been stalking you


Hehehehe and my army grows!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a big handsome boy  He looks great


----------

